# Wild Boar Bratwurst: Bramberger Style!



## Grey Man

This has been a long time coming.

I shot this hog back in June. When I processed it I got a bunch of small pieces and decided I was going to make an authentic German sausage. My brother in law is a high end meat buyer for a butcher in Knoxville, and he recommended I use a Len Poli recipe. It did not disappoint!  I wanted to make something different, not a Johnsonville clone but a true German recipe. Len got this recipe from an inn in Bramberg Germany. Mission accomplished!

Here are the steps, all in individual posts because that's how I have to do it with my iPad. They turned out AMAZING! 

First, here is the hog. A 180 lbs boar I shot while visiting my parents in Florida.


----------



## Grey Man

Whoops  I forgot the recipe! Here it is:

http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/Bratwurst-Bramberger.pdf

Next up is the casings. I got hog casings. Also here are the spices I had to buy. They are odd: cardamom, mace, and marjoram are not things I use every day.


----------



## Grey Man

The recipe called for three pounds of pork shoulder, but I just used scraps. It also called for 1.5 pounds of bacon. So you know it wasn't going to be bad!


----------



## Grey Man

So that all got ground with the spices, milk, egg and white wine. The recipe said to grind it fine. With my KitchenAid that took WAY too long, and I wasn't that big of a fan. So I ground the rest of it coarse.

Stuffing with the mixer also took forever. It went better when I just did it with my fingers pressing the meat into the stuffing cone.


----------



## Grey Man

Here's the ones I cooked and ate. It was hard to get the lengths even. I thought it would be easy, but it wasn't.


----------



## Grey Man

Five packages, ready for freezing!


----------



## Grey Man

And here's my plate!

I wasn't a huge fan of the fine grind, but overall the flavor was amazing. Different from what you might think of as Bratwurst, but similar to sausage I had in Germany.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Cool thread GreyMan, thanks for sharing! That looks really good!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Cool thread GreyMan, thanks for sharing! That looks really good!



X2 on this.  Awesome!


----------



## Paymaster

Oh Man Yeah! I have a grinder I need to break in and that would be a great way to do it! Thanks for posting this thread Grey!


----------



## Grey Man

Paymaster said:


> Oh Man Yeah! I have a grinder I need to break in and that would be a great way to do it! Thanks for posting this thread Grey!



Thanks!

The grinding took longer than it should have because I didn't realize I had to push it. And stuffing with my hands was way faster.

Have fun, and plan to spend some time at it!


----------



## VANCE

awesome post


----------



## 99Tarbox

Thank you much for this.  I've been looking for a good recipe to try.  This looks like it will do the trick!  Need a good grinder and sausage stuffer, I'm stuck with a kitchen-aide as well.  Gets the job done, but barely.


----------



## Moonpie1

The natural casings is the way to go. Thanks for the post. I have made bratwurst with LEM seasoning. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## nockemstiff

I'm inspired. Been wanting to round up a stuffer for some chorizo projects and this recipe and you sharing your experience is what I needed. Thank you.


----------



## The Longhunter

Good looking sausage.  

You're lucky you good find mace.  I've a lot of recipes that call for it, and I can't find it, even at the specialty spice stores.  Anyone having that problem, it's part of nutmeg and nutmeg can be used as a substitute.


----------



## nockemstiff

I've ordered from this site before and had a good experience.

http://www.myspicesage.com/mace-ground-p-168.html

Free shipping at least.


----------



## bigelow

Nice.


----------



## dotties cutter

You can get your mace from Yeager Spice Company also.


----------



## Grey Man

I just got the Mace at Publix. I had no idea it was hard to find in other places.


----------

